# un cafè rebentat



## copek

Hola 
Vaig viure un temps a Mallorca i aillà es podia beure al bar de cafès rebentats  d'Amazona o d'Herbes.
Ara estic per Catalunya i aquí ningun enté çò que és un cafè rebentat 
Algun sap com és diu això dins la peninsula (en català i espanyol?)


----------



## Forcat

No l'havia sentit mai així, però segons Google i la Viquipèdia, es tractaria d'un cigaló? [ http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cigaló ]
En castellà s'anomena _carajillo_. [ http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carajillo ]

Salut!


----------



## copek

Gràcies!

Vaig probar aquela palabra ara mateix... et diuré coses


----------



## copek

*vaig a probar


----------



## ACQM

Tot i que és més comú el castellanisme "carajillo", avui en dia quasi tots sabem que la forma correcta en català es "cigaló". De totes maneres alguns senyors més gran per aquí el centre de Catalunya en diuen "café perfumat" i fan servir l'expresió "perfumar el café amb anís/conyac/..."


----------



## Elxenc

ACQM said:


> Tot i que és més comú el castellanisme "carajillo", avui en dia quasi tots sabem que la forma correcta en català es "cigaló". De totes maneres alguns senyors més gran per aquí el centre de Catalunya en diuen "café perfumat" i fan servir l'expresió "perfumar el café amb anís/conyac/..."




Jo dec d'ésser un d'aquests senyors "majors", perquè em resulta més familiar café perfumat (rebentat ho coneixia, crec que, per Serrat) que no "cigaló", entre altres coses perquè els valencians no utilitzem "cigala" amb el sentit que li'n doneu pel Principat, nosaltres en diem " la fava" "cacaua" o d'altres verdures, principalment. Per cert, cigaló no seria una adaptació-catalanització- de "carajillo" diminutiu de "carajo"? Si fóra així no deuriem de donar-li preferència -recuperar- la forma perfumat (preciosa a les oïdes) o la de rebentat (polèmica servida).


A10.


----------



## ACQM

Elxenc said:


> Jo dec d'ésser un d'aquests senyors "majors", perquè em resulta més familiar café perfumat (rebentat ho coneixia, crec que, per Serrat) que no "cigaló", entre altres coses perquè els valencians no utilitzem "cigala" amb el sentit que li'n doneu pel Principat, nosaltres en diem " la fava" "cacaua" o d'altres verdures, principalment. Per cert, cigaló no seria una adaptació-catalanització- de "carajillo" diminutiu de "carajo"? Si fóra així no deuriem de donar-li preferència -recuperar- la forma perfumat (preciosa a les oïdes) o la de rebentat (polèmica servida).
> 
> A10.



Bé, de fet, per això he aportat l'apunt. Sovint, a Catalunya, les eines de normalització lingüístiques i especialment TV3 intenten substituir els castellanismes per paraules catalanes, cosa que està molt bé. Hi ha hagut, fins i tot campanyes amb petites faques a TV3 i Catalunya Radio per eliminar certs castellanismes, segur que n'hi havia alguna que deia, "En català no diem "carajillo" diem "cigaló". El català correcte passa'l". Però, és clar, fan servir una sola versió correcta per a tot Catalunya i això uniformitza el llenguatge. 

Quan faig referència a la gent gran, vull dir que probablement "café perfumat" sigui una forma més pròpia de la meva zona i debia ser la normal abans de l'extensió de la forma castellana. Per a mi, a vegades, és difícil de saber perquè provinc d'una família totalment castellanoparlant, així que no puc fer referència al català dels meus avis (que només parlaven castellà) però sí al dels "avis" de per aquí.


----------



## Elessar

_Café rebentat _s'utilitza hui dia en pobles valencians, encara que trobe que en el castellà _carajillo_ li ha guanyat molt de terreny. Molt interessant això de _café perfumat_. Estaria bé promoure eixes formes.

A banda, també se sol dir un _café tocat de_ [+ el licor que siga]; sovint en diminutiu: un _café tocadet de_...


----------



## Xiscomx

Per aquí, com sempre, _rebentat d'amazona_ o _rebentat d'herbes _o _anís. _Coneixem _cigaló_ com a xopet (_chupito_ en castellà) o com una cigala petita.
Això és tot.


----------



## Penyafort

Francament, tant perfumat com rebentat, o d'altres com cremadet o tocadet, em semblen precioses i més escaients que no cigaló, paraula que feia referència a un gotet de vi o a una copeta de licor que acompanyava el cafè, però amb el qual no es barrejava. Ara, sempre serà millor -parlo del Principat- cigaló que _caraquillo_, i millor _caraquillo _que _carahillo_, evidentment. Com ens hem de veure...


----------



## Enric72

copek said:


> Hola
> Vaig viure un temps a Mallorca i aillà es podia beure al bar de cafès rebentats  d'Amazona o d'Herbes.
> Ara estic per Catalunya i aquí ningun enté çò que és un cafè rebentat
> Algun sap com és diu això dins la peninsula (en català i espanyol?)


A Catalunya, del "carajillo" espanyol, en diem "rebentat". Per exemple, un rebentat de rom seria un cafè amb un (bon) raig de rom. 

Enric


----------



## Circunflejo

Enric72 said:


> A Catalunya, del "carajillo" espanyol, en diem "rebentat".


Vols dir que això de cigaló que han dit alguns companys no es fa servir? També em sembla curiós que diguis que a Catalunya es diu rebentat i que qui ha obert el fill digui que a Catalunya no ha sentit enlloc dir rebentat.


----------



## Elxenc

Si mireu qualsevol dels tres diccionaris:Alcover-Moll (https://dcvb.iec.cat/); Diec  (Diccionari de la llengua catalana i el normatiu valencià -DNV- (Diccionari normatiu valencià), tots tres arrepleguen les definicions que encaixen amb (café)rebentat, (café) cigaló, (café) tocat, (café) perfumat i algun altre que no recorde.


----------

